# Im new here - preg test 10 July 2005



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, first saw this website yesterday and knew straight away I must join!! 

My name is Kerri and I am 30 tomorrow ( )!!! My Husband is Chris and we have been married for 5 years on the 15th July.

I have 2 rabbits and a guinea-pig (my current babies!!!) and I have 2 cars - one honda civic (a run around to get me to work and back) and a 16 year old BMW which is a show car (really helps take my mind off being childless). 

I have just undergone my second cycle of IVF (this time with assisted hatching) after my first attempt failed in November last year, and I have also had 3 failed attempts at IUI.

I suffer with severe endometriosis and was diagnosed at 25 (when we wanted to start a family).

I have always suffered with really painful periods, but my doctors put it down to me being a child and said I would grow out of it once my body had adjusted - so stuck me on the pill at 16 until I was 25!!

As the pill took the pain away for me, I never knew there was anything wrong until we started trying for a family.  The pain was emense and I have been rushed to hospital a few times, thinking my stomach was literally going to explode (before Id had a diagnosis).

I was diagnosed with IBS, kidney stones - you name it anything but endometriosis - even though my symptoms were text book!!  

Eventually I was referred to the hospital to have a laparoscopy where I was told the devastating news my only chance of having a child was IVF.  (they didnt even let my Husband in the room with me to break the news - I was alone when they told me - hence I have now changed hospitals).

I have had 2 operations to have the endo lazered away (it is very advanced and attached to my womb, uterus, left ovary and bowel) and this has dramtically reduced the stomach spasms - however I still need to have 2 days off work each month.

I have also had my left tube removed due to hydrosalpings (tube filling up with water) and a big 14cm cyst removed from my left ovary twice!!

I have just had my second attempt at IVF, with Buserelin and Menopur and still only had 4 eggs retrieved (both times).

However, the embryologist said they were excellent quality and said they were very healthy active embryo's that were dividing very frequently!!  He graded them Grade 5A and 6A.

I hyperstimulated last time (very painful) and am pleased to say this time I havent.  Had the embryo's put back in on Sunday 26th June and do my pregnancy test on the 10th July.

I have been given antibotics, asprin and cyclogest pessaries.  My boobs are very sore and I have been getting headaches every other day.  Lower backpain too and a few cramps every now and then. Update: today started with brown/pink spotting (day 9 after ec) and getting cramps - got severe headache too and cant stay awake.

Everything is alot more hopeful this time than last, but Im still not getting my hopes up at all as I know these things can go any way.

Lovely to meet you all, and I look forward to having a chat with you all soon.

Kerri xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Beemer

Welcome to FF. Firstly wishing you lots of luck for the 10th and really hope your dream comes true.

We have a thread for ladies on their 2WW so if you would like to join them feel free.
It sounds like you have been through a lot already but i hope it changes very soon.

I only got 4 eggs with my second cycle and they resulted in my little boy.

Hope you enjoy being a member of this site everyone is very friendly and helpful.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Welcome Kerri,

I hope you get a big positive result on the 10th.  It really sounds like you've been through the mill like many of us here.  
I to suffered hyper-stimulation in the past, and its not a nice thing to experience atall.

Again Best of Wishes for the 10th.  Let us know the outcome of your test.

Stina.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

stina said:


> Welcome Kerri,
> 
> I hope you get a big positive result on the 10th. It really sounds like you've been through the mill like many of us here.
> I to suffered hyper-stimulation in the past, and its not a nice thing to experience atall.
> ...


Hi Stina

Thanks for your reply - its lovely to join a forum that knows where Im coming from at last!!

Speak to you soon.

Kerri xxx


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

kimric said:


> Hi Beemer
> 
> Welcome to FF. Firstly wishing you lots of luck for the 10th and really hope your dream comes true.
> 
> ...


AAAWWW thats lovely to know, that's what my doctor keeps telling me "it only takes one!!" and he's right. I've already posted a thread on 2ww topic. I think Im going to feel right at home on this forum!! Thanks Kim.

Kerri xxx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi Beemer,
I just wanted to send you a big  , and wish you lots and lots of luck for 10 July.
I'm stimming at the moment, and will hopefully be having my EC around then.
Sending you lots and lots of    for a BFP!
Maria x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
Good luck with testing on 10 July....
I'm currently in   on 1st cycle of Clomid & test 8/9 July   - I'm trying to stay positive without thinking too much about it all...
I can totally sympathise regards the endometriosis....I too have severe endo & dense adhesions - I was diagnosed when I was 19 after years of gynae problems since started periods at 12.  I was on the pill from 16 & then continuously (back to back 3-6 mthly at a time) from age 19 until I was 32 & came off to ttc.  My tubes/ovaries/pelvis all stuck together, blocked tubes (nolonger blacked thank good ness but still damaged & sluggish   ), bladder stuck to uterus, small patch endo on bowel & endo in pod & pretty much everywhere - I also have a bicorunate uterus along with uterine adhesions - what a mess !!  I've had 4 operations over the years (excision, laser & diathermy).....thankfully been painfree for just over a year since last op.....anyway, we've been ttc for 2 years (I'm 36 now !!) & I've just started taking Clomid - if not pg by about Oct then no option but IVF (IUI not an option cos of dodgy tubes)....
It's all such an emotional roller coaster isn't it ?  This site is invaluable - the ladies are so friendly & helpful & make you feel so welcome....
Well, I wish you all the luck in the world & keeping fingers & toes crossed...
Keep us updated....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Beemer (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages, nice to meet you Maria and Natasha!! Its lovely to talk to people who understand at last.  I remember before I was diagnosed - I literally thought I was going mad as the doctors could not diagnose me properly - I thought I was the only one with anything like it until I was finally diagnosed and started reading the internet about it.  Even though I was sad as I knew it caused infertility - I was pleased too as I finally knew I wasnt alone and I wasnt a freak with an illness only I suffered from!!

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world!!

Kerri xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kerri - 

Welcome to FF Hun!

You really have been through the mill haven't you?  Good luck and    vibes coming your way for this cycle. 

Glad to see you're finding your way around the site OK  Just shout if you need any help!

Take care
Nicky x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kerri

Welcome to fertility friends

From another Endo girl,

Wishing u lots of  with ur  and test date on the 10th hope that its all ur dreams come true

If u ever fancy a natter about the endo, we also have a endo thread where a group of the ladies including myself get together for general and endo chat and also there is a monthly endo/pcos chat in the chat room

Loads of luck
Emilyxx


----------

